

The singularity is not near: the human brain as a Boson sampler - jonbaer
http://quantumfrontiers.com/2014/08/20/the-singularity-is-not-near-the-human-brain-as-a-boson-sampler/

======
gus_massa
I agree with the only skeptic quote in the article:

> _If I ever broached this topic at a dinner party, my biologist friends would
> retort: “but the brain is warm and wet, good luck managing decoherence.”_

There is some quantum coherence in small molecules in photosynthesis, but in a
system of the size of the brain it's almost impossible (perhaps at
10^{-10}K?). The rest is only speculations. In other words
[http://xkcd.com/1240/](http://xkcd.com/1240/)

------
rbanffy
What's with this insistence in finding magical properties in human brains? We
are not special, or magical. And, most important than that, we don't need to
emulate every subatomic property of an organic brain to create human-level AI.

